# DirecTV Newest Remotes: RC32 and RC32RF Backlit



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is your first look (unless you have already ordered and received) of the latest remotes from DirecTV.

The RC32
The RC32RF Backlit










Full Size Image


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What is a good review with all the pictures:

*RC32 Compared to the RC23*
Full Small

*RC32 Compared to the RC23 Tops*
Full Small

*RC32 *
Full Small

*RC32RF*
Full Small

*RC32RF Backlit*
Full Small


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Pricing and Official model numbers:
RC32 $15
RC32RF $25
RC32BB $20 (The Big Button Remote)
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60635&highlight=Big+Button

Website to look up your device codes for these remotes:
http://www.ezremote.com/setupcodehelp/DTV


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This is going to be one of the shortest reviews I have done... 

I have had the RC32 for a "while" now. I just got the RC32RF.
The two are identical in everyway except two:
The RC32RF has RF capabilities, the RC32 does not
The RC32RF has backlit buttons, the RC32 does not. 

With that said... there is one other difference between the two.
The RC32RF has a button on the upper right... this will LIGHT the remote up for about 5 seconds.... The remote will also light up when you hit any control button.

Everything else... is the same.....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The remotes are a little heavier then the RC23/RC24. Not much though.
They are physicall a little larger, but very marginally.

The bottom of the remotes feel more like "rubber", where the RC23 feels more like plastic.

--- The Buttons
The Trick Play, navigation buttons... where switched from being rounded outward, to being flat or indented/bowing inward. Most notable the play button.

In the Menu Nav area (select), the buttons are more flat... but spread out a bit more... and are larger then we saw on the RC32.

Volume/Mute; Channel/Prev
On the RC23 they where indented and raise (respectively)
On the RC32 they are flat

Numerics:
Bigger buttons

Overall the fonts and print on the remote are larger and much easier to read.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

From what I have been told...

The device database is significantly larger then the RC23/RC24.
No exact number, but judging by the book that was included and the website (see above), there are a LOT more codes and devices.

(For example my Onkyo has 4 new codes)

The remotes are still "locked" from a device point of view.
These are NOT learning remotes... So if your device is not in these remotes.... You will need to consider a 3rd party remote.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Overall opinion.

The moment I got the RC32... the RC23 went into my box-o-remotes..
It was so much easier to use then the RC23... 

It is still not perfect, or as comfortable as say the Harmonies or the TiVo Peanuts... but is is definently better the the RC23.

Then when I got the backlit... the RC32 got booted from the bedroom... and the RC32RF went up there... The backlit is a perfect (IMHO) brightness and length of time for a dark room usage. 

The RC32 is now downstairs controlling both HR20's, my Onkyo Receiver and my TV.

One last thing to note.... It appears that functionality of the remote with devices didn't change between the RC23 and the RC32... 

For example my Toshiba TV... the RC23 can not turn it off when I am in DirecTV mode (it can when I slide to TV).... the RC32RF is the same way...

Earl


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Good review Earl.  The backlit one would be an excellent addition to my "new toy".  but would benefit these old eyes even more. 

Thanks for the review.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Earl where can I get one of those Backlit ones I didnt see them on D*s website.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> Hey Earl where can I get one of those Backlit ones I didnt see them on D*s website.


Right now you have to call DirecTV... they are not available on the website yet.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Earl great review it's good to know when my eyes get bad there is a bigger print
remote I can get for my D11.My RC23's back feels like rubber,got it March 20,06.
I am glad to see that D* making different remotes to benefit people's needs and
am very glad their keeping the same style cause I find it very easy to use.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

As a professional channel flipper, I do not like having the number buttons on the bottom.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Any word on when the R15's will get the software upgrade so an RF remote can use used with it???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

RAD said:


> Any word on when the R15's will get the software upgrade so an RF remote can use used with it???


No, no news on when that feature will be activated.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, no news on when that feature will be activated.


Does the RF model work with the HR20?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Kash76 said:


> Does the RF model work with the HR20?


Most definently...

The RF remotes work with the HR20 and the H20, and will work with the R15 when it is enabled.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Question for us D-Tivo users - can these remotes be programmed for Tivo addresses other than 0 & how many of those addresses?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

deraz said:


> As a professional channel flipper, I do not like having the number buttons on the bottom.


A professional channel flipper doesn't use the number buttons.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

IIRC - You can only code the "0" code


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The remotes are a little heavier then the RC23/RC24. Not much though.
> They are physicall a little larger, but very marginally.
> 
> The bottom of the remotes feel more like "rubber", where the RC23 feels more like plastic.
> ...


The Volume/Mute;Channel/Prev being flat could poise a problem for people who use the feel of the buttons.Oh why can't they leave a good thing alone?


----------



## dnslammers (Sep 13, 2006)

Is there a cost for it?

Do they extended your contract for asking for one?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dnslammers said:


> Is there a cost for it?
> 
> Do they extended your contract for asking for one?


The remotes are not "free"... the costs where listed above in the review.

And no, they don't extend your contract for getting a remote.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Cool! They should include the backlit one with all the HR20's.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

Does the R32RF ONLY do RF or is that an option that can be turned on if I wanted to? For me the back-lit buttons are more important.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

RF32RF offers both IR and RF....
By default it is IR, you have to turn on the RF functions


----------



## xtoyz (Apr 13, 2006)

Whats the notch on the side of the 32RF for? Towards the top. Almost looks like a little switch in there?

Shawn


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That is the switch to turn on the backlight for about 5 seconds


----------



## xtoyz (Apr 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is the switch to turn on the backlight for about 5 seconds


Left side of the remote, huh? :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

xtoyz said:


> Left side of the remote, huh? :lol:


Left, Right... whats the difference.... Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Left, Right... whats the difference.... Thanks for pointing it out.


Thanks so much for the review and info on the RC32RF backlit remote. I ordered mine yesterday and one of the most helpful CSR's I've ever had said I would have it on Monday. The price was $25.00. I for one, and I am positive their are many others, appreciate all your hard work. Thanks again...


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Just ordered mine, This is one of the best things Directv has come out with, its hard to use the remotes in the dark.


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

I got my backlit remote today. I like how it feels better, the bottom isn't rounded as much. The buttons are for sure bigger and easier to pick out. I do miss the raised and lowered portions of the volume and ch +- keys. Also on the RC24 the 5 key has 2 raised dots on it that I used to center my finger on the number pad so I could use it without looking. The 32RF also doesn't have that. But beyond those couple of things, I like it a lot.


----------



## talbain (Sep 6, 2006)

dnslammers said:


> Do they extended your contract for asking for one?


don't give them any ideas...


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I am a bit confused as to what remote I will actually be getting, I ordered what *D*refered to as the "Big Button" remote. I specified that I needed the backlit one. I was told however that it does not have the "active" button or the colored, red, green, yellow, blue buttons on it. Is that correct? (Unless I'm looking at the wrong picture it looks like in the picture Earl kindly posted that the remote still has the active button and the colored buttons, I'm under the impression that's the Big Button backlit remote pictured on the right) If the customer rep was right about those buttons not being there, that's going to kind of bother me but I really need the remote to have bigger buttons so I can see them more easily. Was told I'd probably want to keep the old remote handy for the active button and colored buttons this new one doesn't have. Seems a shame to have to have two remotes now instead of the one, just so I can access the active section. Thanks for any help.


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

MercurialIN said:


> I am a bit confused as to what remote I will actually be getting, I ordered what *D*refered to as the "Big Button" remote. I specified that I needed the backlit one. I was told however that it does not have the "active" button or the colored, red, green, yellow, blue buttons on it. Is that correct? (Unless I'm looking at the wrong picture it looks like in the picture Earl kindly posted that the remote still has the active button and the colored buttons, I'm under the impression that's the Big Button backlit remote pictured on the right) If the customer rep was right about those buttons not being there, that's going to kind of bother me but I really need the remote to have bigger buttons so I can see them more easily. Was told I'd probably want to keep the old remote handy for the active button and colored buttons this new one doesn't have. Seems a shame to have to have two remotes now instead of the one, just so I can access the active section. Thanks for any help.


The buttons on the remote you are getting are REALLLY big. I think you may have ordered this one...

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=2700002

It really IS back lit, but is it what you wanted???


----------



## jeffster (Nov 3, 2005)

Do these remotes have any learning capability? I have an Oppo DVD player, whgich does not show up in the online database for the remotes, and is not in the RC24's database either.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

jeffster said:


> Do these remotes have any learning capability? I have an Oppo DVD player, whgich does not show up in the online database for the remotes, and is not in the RC24's database either.


No learning capabilities.


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Right now you have to call DirecTV... they are not available on the website yet.


*I have called Direct 3 times and they say that they do not now anything about the RC32RF. *


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

AnonomissX said:


> The buttons on the remote you are getting are REALLLY big. I think you may have ordered this one...
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=2700002
> 
> It really IS back lit, but is it what you wanted???


Thank you very much for the answer and especially the picture. Actually I had no idea it was going to look like that. I was picturing something more like the remote on the right in the picture that Earl posted. This is admittedly something of a shock. I guess I will try to get used to it, if I can't I hope I can return it. I would really prefer that remote that Earl pictured. Again, thank you.

PS. Just called D and canceled the Big Button remote, thank you so much for your reply AnonomissX

the more I thought about that big button remote the more I didn't think I'd be happy with it. They said I would not have been able to return it, but I can cancel it before it arrives which is what I did. The RC32RF Backlit that's the one I was interested in. I was told that one is not being released for whatever reason.

I am disappointed because that's the one I'd have preferred. I wonder what Earl knows about this.


----------



## talbain (Sep 6, 2006)

shamus46 said:


> *I have called Direct 3 times and they say that they do not now anything about the RC32RF. *


yeah that's why i'll just wait until you can order it directly from the website. i have neither the time nor the patience to play csr roulette over a remote...


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

It didn't take me long to order the RC32RF at all. Got transferred once, and the woman that I got transferred to said it's not her job to order things, but that since she'd been trained in that also, she'd go ahead and do it. I told her the model number and described it and she found it and ordered it right away, and as I said above, I got it on Sat. It really is luck of the draw with what CSR you get.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't know why the CSRs can't find it in their system.
But it is available


----------



## Schoenbaum (Sep 2, 2006)

Just got off the line. When I installed an HR20 and an H20 a couple of weeks ago I went ahead and ordered the remote from the web site. They sent an RC23. I called today and asked to exchange the RC23 for an RC32RF. They placed the order and said I can ship back the RC23 in the RC32RF box... Should have it within 3 days.


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Schoenbaum said:


> Just got off the line. When I installed an HR20 and an H20 a couple of weeks ago I went ahead and ordered the remote from the web site. They sent an RC23. I called today and asked to exchange the RC23 for an RC32RF. They placed the order and said I can ship back the RC23 in the RC32RF box... Should have it within 3 days.


I just got off of the phone with Direct and my RC32RF will be here within 3 days. It is coming by Fedex, now all I have to do is get a tracking number so I can be here to sign for it.
Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## HD in LA (Aug 28, 2006)

I ordered the new RC32RF and D* charged me $25, but they sent me the RC32. Now I'm on the phone with some "CSR" who tells me he can't order the RC32RF for me because the features are not availble on the HR20. I told him I wanted it anyway. He finally reordered the remote for me. I looked at the box it came in and the warehouse pulled the box for RC32.

I went to my account on diretv.com to view the order and guess what?, they ordered the Big Button Remote. I'm on hold now.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

I just got my RC32RF today (for use with my R15). I just wanted it for the backlit buttons. It works like a charm. I suppose when / if they enable the RF feature in the R15, I will like that.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm sure I'm illustrating how oblivious I may be to new tech here, but...

I just bought a new Samsung LCD and the remote has RED, GREEN, YELLOW, and BLUE buttons on it. Not unlike the D* remote. 

Is this some kind of new standard on the new remotes? Should I assume (wish) my Samsung remote will fully control the HR20 when I get it?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I highly doubt your Samsung will be able to fully control the HR20...

The layout of the RC32 remote is not too far off from the XBOX360 Media Center FULL Size Remote


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I highly doubt your Samsung will be able to fully control the HR20...
> 
> The layout of the RC32 remote is not too far off from the XBOX360 Media Center FULL Size Remote


I agree -

So then what's up with the colored buttons? I can't imagine it's coincidence.

BTW - Earl - You rock. I can't believe how much time you spend answering people's questions. Kudos...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jaywdetroit said:


> I agree -
> 
> So then what's up with the colored buttons? I can't imagine it's coincidence.
> 
> BTW - Earl - You rock. I can't believe how much time you spend answering people's questions. Kudos...


Thank you...

As for the buttons... my guess it is just a growing trend in the latest design of remotes, to have some "generic" buttons that can be refered to by color, rather then hit the "A" button to do this..


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Earl, will the 32RF control the HR-20?


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Does anybody know if an RC23 can be used with an HR20?? Codes?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

bobojay said:


> Does anybody know if an RC23 can be used with an HR20?? Codes?


With the HR20 set to IR, the code in the Rc23 is 00001.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bobojay said:


> Earl, will the 32RF control the HR-20?


Yes the 32RF will control ANY of the current generation DirecTV Receivers:

D10/D11 (and their variations/integrated units)
R15 (IR and evenutally via RF when enabled)
H20 (IR and RF)
HR20 (IR and RF)


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

WHEN, I get a good HR20 finally set up, I'm planning on the 32RF for the main Hitachi HD TV/HR20 setup. And use the 23 I currently have as a backup to the Hughes TiVo/Mitsubishi setup in the basement.
I'll use the 24 that came with the HR20 as a backup to the main setup, (mostly for the seating on the opposite side of the room).
Thanks guys for the info.........


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I ordered a RC32RF on Saturday and it showed up today. That's fast. The first CSR I talked to had to switch me to another one (and I was on hold a few more minutes) but she seemed to know all about it and the only problem was that there was a balance showing on my account (somehow they had given me a programming credit before my last bill and then reversed it. Before the CSR could place the order I had to pay off the balance (easy to do online). I really like it so far.


----------



## old_skul (Sep 27, 2006)

Are either of these remotes being included with the HR20? The HR20 manual (pdf) sure looks like one or the other comes with it.


----------



## pcbosis (Sep 23, 2006)

I ordered 3 of the RC32RF units and received them yesterday but there was a problem. On the boxes it was listed as an RC32 and that is what was in the boxes. Directv sent me the wrong ones. I then called them back and there was a problem in the warehouse where they sent out the wrong remotes. They are sending me 3 new ones (hopefully the RF version) and they told me to keep the others without charge.


----------



## goodwrench420 (May 23, 2006)

Hey Earl,In a recent post you were saying that they were going to offer a RC32RF kit that included the antenna.Then there was a problem with the kit not being offered.Any word on that kit.It would be nice to order that to hopfully have it if they turn on the RF function on my r-15.Thanks for all your info it sure sheds alot of light on this stuff.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

old_skul said:


> Are either of these remotes being included with the HR20? The HR20 manual (pdf) sure looks like one or the other comes with it.


They look very similar to the RC24 that is included with the HR20.
But the HR32 and the HR32RF are not included with the HR20 right now... you have to order it seperately


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

goodwrench420 said:


> Hey Earl,In a recent post you were saying that they were going to offer a RC32RF kit that included the antenna.Then there was a problem with the kit not being offered.Any word on that kit.It would be nice to order that to hopfully have it if they turn on the RF function on my r-15.Thanks for all your info it sure sheds alot of light on this stuff.


I don't think they are going to release the RC32RF-K until the RF feature is turned on in the R15


----------



## jpit (Sep 28, 2006)

Can someone please tell me how to turn on the RF feature in the remote? It asks for a six digit RID number and the only one I can find on the HR20-700 is twelve digits long. Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jpit said:


> Can someone please tell me how to turn on the RF feature in the remote? It asks for a six digit RID number and the only one I can find on the HR20-700 is twelve digits long. Thanks.


Follow the remote setups steps on the HR20.
When going to the RF option... it will tell you the exact code to enter.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2002)

I gotta tell ya, I now have three of the RC32RFs and they all work 100 times better than the RC23s when it comes to having to point the remote at the receiver. The signals on these 32s have much more range than their older brothers. I always felt that you pretty much had to point the 23s dead-on or the receiver never got the signal. With the 32, a lot less pointing is needed.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Just ordered the RC32RF. Told I would have in 3 days. 

When I asked if I could return the remote if I didn't like it, I was offered $10.00 credit over the next 6 months to help me out. I guess I got lucky. That means they are paying me to order the remote.

I have checked my account on line and I was charged $25.00 for the remote and the first $10.00 credit has already been applied.


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

I also ordered a 32RF today. Said I'd have it on Monday.........


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Ordering an RC32RF right now. When I ordered he said it came up on his screen to ask where I had heard about the remote. I told the CSR right here on DBSTalk.com!!


----------



## mntbikejack (Aug 29, 2006)

I got the RC32RF Backlit yesterday. It was a pleasure not needing to use a small flashlite to see the remote!


----------



## dnell1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Just received the Big Button Remote, and programed it for the TV and my Huges DVR. The problem is that I can't turn on the TV, and then operate the DVR without changing the slide selector. All my other remotes will operate the power and volume switch and the DVR without a selector change. Is this something I am programing wrong or did they think people do not mind selecting devices?


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

dthoman said:


> Just ordered the RC32RF. Told I would have in 3 days.
> 
> When I asked if I could return the remote if I didn't like it, I was offered $10.00 credit over the next 6 months to help me out. I guess I got lucky. That means they are paying me to order the remote.
> 
> I have checked my account on line and I was charged $25.00 for the remote and the first $10.00 credit has already been applied.


Online says that my order is still processing.

Called DTV. They don't know why it hasn't shipped. CSR wanted to cancel order and redo. He was saying that maybe because it was new (and the fact he didn't know it existed) maybe it was backordered. It doesn't say anything about being backordered in the system. I told him to leave it alone since, if it is backordered, I would loss my place in line.

Anybody else who ordered it on Thursday, show it being shipped in the order history online?


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

dthoman said:


> Online says that my order is still processing.
> 
> Called DTV. They don't know why it hasn't shipped. CSR wanted to cancel order and redo. He was saying that maybe because it was new (and the fact he didn't know it existed) maybe it was backordered. It doesn't say anything about being backordered in the system. I told him to leave it alone since, if it is backordered, I would loss my place in line.
> 
> Anybody else who ordered it on Thursday, show it being shipped in the order history online?


I ordered mine last monday and got it thursday. Online it kept saying still processing, but on thursday it said shipped and received it that day. It's just not updating, thats all.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

But when I called DTV they couldn't even give me a FedEX tracking number. In there system it also said still processing. 

So they cancelled and reordered. You never know I may get two. Which would do me no good. As I only have one Directv DVR my other DVR is a TIVO


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

dthoman said:


> But when I called DTV they couldn't even give me a FedEX tracking number. In there system it also said still processing.
> 
> So they cancelled and reordered. You never know I may get two. Which would do me no good. As I only have one Directv DVR my other DVR is a TIVO


The RC32RF will control both your dvrs, even the tivo.


----------



## manhole (Jun 9, 2006)

Can anybody tell me if they successfully programmed their RC32(RF) to control the DVD player functions on their Xbox 360?


----------



## duane (Aug 17, 2006)

Since I had 2 HR20 units recently installed (1 for $299 & 1 for $99 upgrade + $120 prog credits), I called customer retention and they gave me 2 of these RF32 backlit remotes for the price of one. Very fair deal for $25. If you are nice, they are nice back.


----------



## athompson99 (Oct 4, 2006)

duane said:


> Since I had 2 HR20 units recently installed (1 for $299 & 1 for $99 upgrade + $120 prog credits), I called customer retention and they gave me 2 of these RF32 backlit remotes for the price of one. Very fair deal for $25. If you are nice, they are nice back.


Did you have to do anything to make them light up. They have now sent me two, but I can't get the buttons to illuminate. The buttons are clear and look like they should light up, but they don't. Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

athompson99 said:


> Did you have to do anything to make them light up. They have now sent me two, but I can't get the buttons to illuminate. The buttons are clear and look like they should light up, but they don't. Thanks


On the right side of the remote, there should be a button...
You can see that button in the picture on the first page of the thread.


----------



## Tom White (May 21, 2004)

Earl - 

Did you say that you were able to get the RC32RF to work with an Onkyo receiver? I have an Onkyo TX-SR603X that I was able to get the RC24 to work "reasonably" well with, other than the famous on/off problem. I got one of the 32RF remotes and I can't get anywhere near the same functionality with it. For example, using the numeric keys to change the inputs on the Onkyo. If you were successful, what code did you use?

By the way, I am not having as good success with the 32RF as I did with the 24 when trying to control my Panasonic TV either.

Also, is there a way to verify the actual code numbers that have been programmed on the remote?

Thanks.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

athompson99 said:


> Did you have to do anything to make them light up. They have now sent me two, but I can't get the buttons to illuminate. The buttons are clear and look like they should light up, but they don't. Thanks


You have to hit the switch on the side first in order for the buttons to light up when you touch them. If the buttons are lighting up when you touch them, you can then hit the button again and they won't light up again until you hit the button on the side again. Kinda like a toggle switch.

Another words use the button on the right to set whether or not the buttons illuminate upon touch.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Tom White said:


> Earl -
> 
> Did you say that you were able to get the RC32RF to work with an Onkyo receiver? I have an Onkyo TX-SR603X that I was able to get the RC24 to work "reasonably" well with, other than the famous on/off problem. I got one of the 32RF remotes and I can't get anywhere near the same functionality with it. For example, using the numeric keys to change the inputs on the Onkyo. If you were successful, what code did you use?
> 
> ...


Yes, I got it to work with the Onkyo... but not to the degree you are using it.
I simply have it for OFF, and Volume Changes... As since, the remote can't change my TV inputs... I just hit the proper video input on the Amp when I am up there.

As for the actual code numbers... yes, in the book you should have gotten it has the instructions on how to get the remote to "blink" back the code it has


----------



## Tom White (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for your reply, Earl. I did find how to verify the codes. The 10250 code, when used on the RC24 will let you go through most of the Onkyo's inputs using the numeric keys.

Between the RC32RF's problems with the Onkyo receiver, and the Panasonic TV - Well, for my money, the RC24 is a better remote. I feel like I've simply wasted money on the RC32RF.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Tom White said:


> Thanks for your reply, Earl. I did find how to verify the codes. The 10250 code, when used on the RC24 will let you go through most of the Onkyo's inputs using the numeric keys.
> 
> Between the RC32RF's problems with the Onkyo receiver, and the Panasonic TV - Well, for my money, the RC24 is a better remote. I feel like I've simply wasted money on the RC32RF.


Code 10250 is the Panasonic tv code, you should be using code 30135 for the onkyo.


----------



## duane (Aug 17, 2006)

I have the new rc32rf remote, and cannot get the volume configured for my Harmon/Kardon AVR 120. The 2 codes from the instruction book work for PWR down (31304 asd 31306), but no luck following the steps outlined in instruction manual & HR20 screen:
1. Press and hold MUTE and SELECT keys until light flashes twice
2. Enger number keys 993, light flashes twice again
3. Press and hold VOL+ key, then green light flashes 4x.

All lights flash, but VOL & MUTE still do not work.

I have also tried VOL- key in step 3, and also SELECT key for step 3.
Nothing works. I even went through the 30 minute manual code scanning excercise from the instruction book, with no luck.

Any ideas greatly appreciated.
Other than this, the remote rocks. Great large font & nice lighting.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

duane said:


> I have the new rc32rf remote, and cannot get the volume configured for my Harmon/Kardon AVR 120. The 2 codes from the instruction book work for PWR down (31304 asd 31306), but no luck following the steps outlined in instruction manual & HR20 screen:
> 1. Press and hold MUTE and SELECT keys until light flashes twice
> 2. Enger number keys 993, light flashes twice again
> 3. Press and hold VOL+ key, then green light flashes 4x.
> ...


You need a tv code programmed into the TV device, yours or any, before the vol keys will work. If still don't have vol commands, try code 30110 instead.


----------



## duane (Aug 17, 2006)

Edmund said:


> You need a tv code programmed into the TV device, yours or any, before the vol keys will work. If still don't have vol commands, try code 30110 instead.


Thanks Edmund. You saved me.
Solution was as you suggested - Programmed the TV device first. Then went back to AV1, from the 6 codes possible, code 31304 was the right one. Now for the other trick, hit MUTE + SELECT, then 993, then SELECT (not VOL). This set the AV receiver as the default volume controller rather then the TV volume, when the selector switch was put back into the DTV setting. Wish DTV was more descriptive in their instructions. Never would have figured it out without your help. Thx again.


----------



## outbackpaul (Feb 9, 2006)

I've got a RF ant. from my Dish Network DVR. Shouldn't I be able to use that one when they activate it for the R15?


----------



## btalbott (Oct 15, 2006)

If you have problems with a CSR not knowing or stating that the RC32RF is not available (what happened to me), politely ask to be transferred to the next level of customer support.

Worked like a champ for me except the first CSR ordered 2 RC32's and the 2nd ordered 2 RC32RFs. Now I have to send the 2 RC32s back.....

Bill


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

It looks like the RC32RF is now available through their website.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Edmund said:


> Code 10250 is the Panasonic tv code, you should be using code 30135 for the onkyo.


I also have an Onkyo receiver and I just ordered the 32RF.

Edmond solved my problem before I even encountered it. He has also helped me, and many others, in the past on the TC forums.

As usual, Edmond, you are a great asset to the community!!!

Thanks again!

P. S. : 


PoitNarf said:


> It looks like the RC32RF is now available through their website.


That's where I ordered mine. On problem though, the model number is not listed anywhere, but since they only offer one RF, backlighted remote, I am not too concerned.

I would have been nice to see that model number.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Kapeman said:


> That's where I ordered mine. On problem though, the model number is not listed anywhere, but since they only offer one RF, backlighted remote, I am not too concerned.
> 
> I would have been nice to see that model number.


I ordered mine yesterday too from there. I'm assuming it's the correct one. Guess I'll see when I get it next week.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Kapeman said:


> I also have an Onkyo receiver and I just ordered the 32RF.
> 
> Edmond solved my problem before I even encountered it. He has also helped me, and many others, in the past on the TC forums.
> 
> ...


Thanks or the kind words, but they might be premature. Code 30135 will get you vol and power on, but not off. That you will find in setup code 30842.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

PoitNarf said:


> I ordered mine yesterday too from there. I'm assuming it's the correct one. Guess I'll see when I get it next week.


I also ordered mine from the website. It should be the correct considering that it is the only RF remote that is blacklighted.


----------



## dnslammers (Sep 13, 2006)

bjflynn04 said:


> I also ordered mine from the website. It should be the correct considering that it is the only RF remote that is blacklighted.


Where is it on the website?


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

select the order or upgrade equipment and it's listed there.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

dnslammers said:


> Where is it on the website?


Go to:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mysystemAddReplaceReceiver.jsp?


----------



## dnslammers (Sep 13, 2006)

found it! Thanks!


----------



## dnslammers (Sep 13, 2006)

So I just ordered it at 3pm. I got an email a minute ago an its says the order has SHIPPED already! In 10 minutes?

Now thats what I'm talkin about.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

dnslammers said:


> So I just ordered it at 3pm. I got an email a minute ago an its says the order has SHIPPED already! In 10 minutes?
> 
> Now thats what I'm talkin about.


They shipped mine FedEx overnight. If I hadn't ordered on a Saturday I would have had it the next day.


----------



## hfhlt004 (Nov 19, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Most definently...
> 
> The RF remotes work with the HR20 and the H20, and will work with the R15 when it is enabled.


After speaking with a Directv rep, he was perplexed as to why the HR20 does not support the RF function of the RC32RF backlit. It appears there is no jack, so it never will. ??


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

hfhlt004 said:


> After speaking with a Directv rep, he was perplexed as to why the HR20 does not support the RF function of the RC32RF backlit. It appears there is no jack, so it never will. ??


yes the HR20 is RF right now, the RF antenna is built-in, no need for a jack.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Edmund said:


> Thanks or the kind words, but they might be premature. Code 30135 will get you vol and power on, but not off. That you will find in setup code 30842.


I tried 30842 on the 32RF and it did not work as well as on the model 24 remote.

I then went to the manual that came w/ the 32RF and code 31320 (If I remember correctly) allows me to do everything I need on my Onkyo receiver.

I can change between all inputs to the receiver.

Earl/Tom, you may want to check the codes in the manual as well.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Kapeman said:


> I tried 30842 on the 32RF and it did not work as well as on the model 24 remote.
> 
> I then went to the manual that came w/ the 32RF and code 31320 (If I remember correctly) allows me to do everything I need on my Onkyo receiver.
> 
> ...


As I mentioned code 30842 was only good for the OFF command, and maybe the DVD input command. Code 31320 powers onkyo both on & off?


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Edmund said:


> As I mentioned code 30842 was only good for the OFF command, and maybe the DVD input command. Code 31320 powers onkyo both on & off?


Yes power on/off and it allows changing input source.


----------



## mvkajsk (Oct 20, 2006)

Has anyone figured out how to change inputs on a Sony STR-DG800 receiver using RC32RF? I get on/off/volume/mute and the numeric keys seem to trigger *some* inputs but not all.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I was pleasantly surprised to see an "Olevia" code in the remote's accompanying set-up pamphelet. The DirecTV/TV Power 'On' and 'Off' buttons work to power off the Olevia Syntax. 

It also changes inputs. I couldn't change inputs with the RC24 and there were no Olevia codes either (in the onscreen remote setup with the HR20 and H20 before that). I got it to work with a Goldstar code but this is better. 

I also like the look and feel of the buttons better on this remote and of course the backlight.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I got my RC32RF remote today and I love it.


----------



## Treble (Oct 25, 2006)

Hello,

I have an HD20 reciever. Just bought it. It is RF capable but requires an RF Antenna. The RF Antenna does not come with the receiver. I just bought an RC32RF remote. It also does not include the RF Antenna.

In the last 2 weeks, nobody at customer service could tell me how to get the RF Antenna. They insist it comes with the HD20. Opened 2 new boxes and it does not have it. Directv sent me a new one and it also did not come with it. I told cust service this and they still dont know how to get me an RF Antenna.

Im worn out dealing with this isuue. Does anyone know which device is supposed to include the RF Antenna. Eitherway, how can I get an RF Antenna. None of the stores carry just the Antenna.

Thanks


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Treble said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an HD20 reciever. Just bought it. It is RF capable but requires an RF Antenna. The RF Antenna does not come with the receiver. I just bought an RC32RF remote. It also does not include the RF Antenna.
> 
> ...


You said HD20. There is no such model. The H20 comes with an antenna. The HR20 has the antenna built-in. The R15 has a port to connect an antenna, but it is not functional and no antenna is supplied with that model.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

I have an RC32RF and have a question about DVD mode.

Which buttons correspond to the chapter forward/back buttons.

I have a Panasonic DVD player and I can control all the other functions with the RC32, just not the chapter function. I used the first code that was listed on-screen for setup, I just can't remember the code.

Should I be using another code? I don't think so, but how can I tell for sure?


Thanks!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Kapeman said:


> I have an RC32RF and have a question about DVD mode.
> 
> Which buttons correspond to the chapter forward/back buttons.
> 
> ...


If you use code 21490, you at least get the next chapter command using the Advanced(->| ) key.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

Does anyone have response issues on the RF remote? I find myself hitting guide, nothing happens, hit it again and it works.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Edmund said:


> If you use code 21490, you at least get the next chapter command using the Advanced(->| ) key.


Thanks again!

I'll try that.


----------



## dtvmiami (Sep 3, 2006)

The OP title is " DirecTV Newest Remotes: RC32 and RC32RF Backlit"

Are they really the newest? I ask cause being that this is sticked i'm wondering if these remotes have newer models?

So, how about the *RC34 *or *RC34RF*? After doing a search on the RC34RF all that came up where two posts and both where on Chris's review of the HR20. I'm just wondering if that was a typo, since no one else other than in that thread has mentioned it?

And in searching the RC34 I came across a post that said the RC34 did not exist, and I think even Earl mentioned a typo, but not sure which he was referring to. Well, I know that RC34 exists cause it came with my HR20.
Questions:

1st, did the RC32/RC32RF get replaced by RC34/RC34RF? Or better yet, both the RC34 and the RC34RF have been confirmed, correct?

2nd, since the Protection Plan covers remotes, if need be, could a a RC34RF ever be sent out as a replacement? Or must RF version only be ordered as an accessory, separately?


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a replacement H20 coming next week. Is it possible to request the RC32 as the remote with that receiver, or is it only available for additional $$$ as an upgrade?


----------



## Tom White (May 21, 2004)

Kapeman said:


> Yes power on/off and it allows changing input source.


I've tried 31320, it allows turning on the Onkyo (only if you press the button twice), but does not turn my Onkyo off. Using two codes on these remotes just to be able to turn an AV receiver on and off is a total joke. From my point of view Directv should have left bad enough alone instead of selling yet another product that works "sort of".

Anybody want to buy a 32RF?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

chris83 said:


> I have a replacement H20 coming next week. Is it possible to request the RC32 as the remote with that receiver, or is it only available for additional $$$ as an upgrade?


Doubt this is possible as they'd have to crack open the box to switch the remotes. I've seen a couple posts in the HR20 forum about new boxes coming with the RC34 (not a typo) remote. The earlier HR20s came with the RC24.


----------



## Mark_M (Oct 31, 2006)

Is there a slow-mo key on the new RC remote that works for the HR10?

I have both the HR10 & HR20 in the same room. I'd like to use the RC remotes to enter the wildcard character (*) in a Tivo wishlist on my HR10 and retire the peanut remote but can't find the RC remote key that does this. Am I missing something or did D* make a universal remote that can't duplicate all of the functions of both their Tivo & non-Tivo boxes.

I know that you can hold down the play key for the HR20 to go slow-mo, but this doesn't seem to do anything on the HR10.

Thanks


----------



## Mark_M (Oct 31, 2006)

Mark_M said:


> Is there a slow-mo key on the new RC remote that works for the HR10?
> 
> I have both the HR10 & HR20 in the same room. I'd like to use the RC remotes to enter the wildcard character (*) in a Tivo wishlist on my HR10 and retire the peanut remote but can't find the RC remote key that does this. Am I missing something or did D* make a universal remote that can't duplicate all of the functions of both their Tivo & non-Tivo boxes.
> 
> ...





litzdog911 said:


> Answered at TivoCommunity and DirecTV's Forum ....
> The RC23/24 white remotes do not support the Tivo's "Slow" function and cannot be programmed to enable that command. Bummer.


Found this over in the "DirecTV™ powered by Tivo DVR Support Q&A" section.

Thanks Litzdog.. Double bummer!!!


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Tom White said:


> I've tried 31320, it allows turning on the Onkyo (only if you press the button twice), but does not turn my Onkyo off. Using two codes on these remotes just to be able to turn an AV receiver on and off is a total joke. From my point of view Directv should have left bad enough alone instead of selling yet another product that works "sort of".
> 
> Anybody want to buy a 32RF?


Did you try using the other codes in the manual? I have had better luck with those than the ones listed in the on screen guide.


----------



## jbart1965 (Oct 12, 2006)

I bought the backlit remote. Better than the regular. Bigger buttons and the backlight, of course. Too bad it wasn't a learning remote, at least for a few basic functions.

Trying to figure out one thing. I've set up the remote to control my HR20, TV, DVD and a Bose CD radio. I want the remote to control the volume of the TV when the TV, satellite and DVD are playing . But I want the volume to control the bose radio when I slide the remote button at the top over to AVR2.

I know I can set the remote to use the volume button to control the sound from the TV regardless of whether I set the control to DirecTV, AVR1, AVR2 or TV.

I can also set the remote so it controls the volume of each input -- DirecTV, AVR1, AVR2 and TV -- separately. When I tried that, the volume button controlled the TV sound under the DirecTV and TV modes, and it controlled the volume of the Bose radio under AVR2.

Unfortunately, the volume button did not work for the DVD mode (AVR1). I have to switch to TV mode to change the sound while playing a DVD. Not a problem for me, but the wife gets quite confused.

I dont expect a workaround exists, but I am all ears if anyone knows of one.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

I would like my remote to work like this:

With the slider in the DTV position:

Denon AVR-3806 Volume Up & Down.

I tried to program it and it seems to only turn the Receiver off.

When I do vol up or down the TV say Vol Fixed (Which is because I do not have audio setup to pass theough the TV)

So somehow no matter what is selected on the remote if I hit the volume the TV is being affected.

Any ideas?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

jbart1965 said:


> I bought the backlit remote. Better than the regular. Bigger buttons and the backlight, of course. Too bad it wasn't a learning remote, at least for a few basic functions.
> 
> Trying to figure out one thing. I've set up the remote to control my HR20, TV, DVD and a Bose CD radio. I want the remote to control the volume of the TV when the TV, satellite and DVD are playing . But I want the volume to control the bose radio when I slide the remote button at the top over to AVR2.
> 
> ...


With the tv vol punch-through to all devices, do the following to restore the AUD vol to the av2 device only:

1. av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press VOL DOWN


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Blitz68 said:


> I would like my remote to work like this:
> 
> With the slider in the DTV position:
> 
> ...


the reason you're getting that message is that there isn't a tv code programmed to the tv device. Which you need for the vol keys to work, a code for your tv brand or any. Once the tv code is programmed, do the following to get the denon vol:

1. av1 or av2, whichever has the denon code
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press SELECT


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Will give it a try thx bud


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They look very similar to the RC24 that is included with the HR20.
> But the HR32 and the HR32RF are not included with the HR20 right now... you have to order it seperately


Not sure if this is something that's changed since you posted this Earl, but I picked up an HR20 at Best Buy last week (Nov 3) and it came with the RC32. Now I want to exchange for the RC32RF.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok. Here is the update. the 993 code worked with the slider in the AV1 position. But can I control the volume with the slider in the DTV position?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Blitz68 said:


> Ok. Here is the update. the 993 code worked with the slider in the AV1 position. But can I control the volume with the slider in the DTV position?


If you did exactly as I posted it, by pressing SELECT after 993, yes the AV1 device vol will be in ALL devices.


----------



## jbart1965 (Oct 12, 2006)

Edmund said:


> With the tv vol punch-through to all devices, do the following to restore the AUD vol to the av2 device only:
> 
> 1. av2
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


Edmund, thanks much for the tip. Spent an hour fiddling before trying this. Worked perfectly first time I tried. Now I can use the DirecTV control for all my devices and not have to buy an expensive learning remote. There are a few things I need the original remotes for every once in awhile, but no big deal. Again, thanks.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Edmund said:


> If you did exactly as I posted it, by pressing SELECT after 993, yes the AV1 device vol will be in ALL devices.


Yup. you are a god, it is all good now


----------



## danahs (Dec 18, 2006)

i have hr10-250 and I cannot get the rc32rf to control it.

what am I missing?

1.pwr on receiver
2.put mode slider to directv
3.hold mute and select and then i see the green light under directv flash twice
4.enter 00001 (and I have tried 00002)
5.aim remote at receiver and pwr off
only it will not pwr off... or do anything!

am I using the correct code?

this should not be this hard... but here I am lol


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I just looked at the user guide and that came with my RC32RF and I seen under the Setup Codes for PVRs there was a Directv Code 20739 have you tried that yet.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

danahs said:


> i have hr10-250 and I cannot get the rc32rf to control it.
> 
> what am I missing?
> 
> ...


Are you sure this will work with the HR10-250?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Blitz68 said:


> Are yoiu sure this will work with the HR10-250?


Yes the rc32rf will work with the 10-250, but the codes are 01442 & 01142.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

One thing I would have liked to have seen with these remotes is the ability to turn you AV receiver on/off with the one button push on/off buttons in addition to the TV and sat receiver.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

My H10 came with an RF antenna. The remote does not have a model number on it. My H20 and HR20 came with the RC24 remote, which I presume is not RF capable. Will this mystery remote that works as an RF remote with my H10, work with my HR20?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Try it and see. The RC24 is RF-capable.


----------



## cstewa (Jun 5, 2006)

I have double checked my box and my H20 did not come with an RF antenna...or the installer accidentally left it in his truck....how do I get one of these....some one said you can strip a lenght of coaxial cable...??


----------



## surfrider890 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi, New to directv. When the technicians installed our system, they only did 2 of the 4 receivers, and I later installed the remaining 2 myself, bcz we had to run wires, etc. 

The technicians programmed the remote to turn the tv and the satellite receiver on or off simultaneously with one push of the "On" and "Off" buttons. When I setup the last 2 receivers, the way the instruction book has me do it, I have to slide the switch from "directv" to "Tv", and push power on/off for each unit.

Does anyone have instructions somewhere on how to program it like the technicians did, so that it's only one push to turn both units on/off simultaneously? Thanks a lot. :grin:


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

surfrider890 said:


> Hi, New to directv. When the technicians installed our system, they only did 2 of the 4 receivers, and I later installed the remaining 2 myself, bcz we had to run wires, etc.
> 
> The technicians programmed the remote to turn the tv and the satellite receiver on or off simultaneously with one push of the "On" and "Off" buttons. When I setup the last 2 receivers, the way the instruction book has me do it, I have to slide the switch from "directv" to "Tv", and push power on/off for each unit.
> 
> Does anyone have instructions somewhere on how to program it like the technicians did, so that it's only one push to turn both units on/off simultaneously? Thanks a lot. :grin:


On your remote press Menu, then select Settings, Setup, Remote. Select TV and it will walk you through setting up the remote to control your tv.

Welcome to the forum!:welcome_s


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

surfrider890 said:


> Hi, New to directv. When the technicians installed our system, they only did 2 of the 4 receivers, and I later installed the remaining 2 myself, bcz we had to run wires, etc.
> 
> The technicians programmed the remote to turn the tv and the satellite receiver on or off simultaneously with one push of the "On" and "Off" buttons. When I setup the last 2 receivers, the way the instruction book has me do it, I have to slide the switch from "directv" to "Tv", and push power on/off for each unit.
> 
> Does anyone have instructions somewhere on how to program it like the technicians did, so that it's only one push to turn both units on/off simultaneously? Thanks a lot. :grin:


Its upto the code if there are commands mapped to the tv on & off keys. What is the brand of tv's?


----------



## jal1975 (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm having trouble controlling the volume on my Onkyo HT-R500 with my RC23. It will turn it on and off and I am able to select some of the different inputs using the number keys but cannot control the volume, when I hit the volume button, it still controls the tv volume, even though I'm in AV2. I'm using code 30135. Thanks.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

jal1975 said:


> I'm having trouble controlling the volume on my Onkyo HT-R500 with my RC23. It will turn it on and off and I am able to select some of the different inputs using the number keys but cannot control the volume, when I hit the volume button, it still controls the tv volume, even though I'm in AV2. I'm using code 30135. Thanks.


If you wish the onkyo vol in just the av2 device do the following:

1. av2 
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press VOL UP

If you want the onkyo vol in all devices:

1. av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks 
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press SELECT

I'm taking for granted that you have a tv code programmed to the tv device.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Question for Edmund, the undisputed "remote meister"...

RC32RF remote operating an R15-330 in RF mode

"DTV" slider position = R15-300 in RF mode (volume controls the TV)
"AV1" slider position = Denon AV receiver (volume controls the Denon AV receiver)
"AV2" slider position = Mitsubishi VCR (volume controls nothing)
"TV" slider position = Mitsubishi TV (volume controls the TV)

Can I make the volume control the TV in "AV2" slider position which controls the VCR?

Edmund, thanks in advance for your assitance.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

subeluvr said:


> Question for Edmund, the undisputed "remote meister"...
> 
> RC32RF remote operating an R15-330 in RF mode
> 
> ...


Yes, do the following:

1. Tv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press SELECT

Now the TV vol is all devices, to restore the AUD vol to av1 device only:

1. av1 
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press VOL DOWN

Pressing VOL UP is what disable the VOL in the av2 as well.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Edmund said:


> Yes, do the following:


Thanks Edmund, you are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

Does the HR15 work with the RF model?


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

Kash76 said:


> Does the HR15 work with the RF model?


 There is no HR15. The H10, H20, and HR20 do work, and the R15 works, but you need to program the remote as the software has not downloaded it yet on the R15.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

Sorry, I meant the R15. Does this unit have a built in antenna then?

I have the RF remote for my HR20 and it works great.


----------



## pstineme (May 14, 2004)

No built in antenna. There was supposed to be a RF kit that came with the remote and antenna. I never heard that it had been released.


----------



## surfrider890 (Apr 8, 2007)

Edmund said:


> Its upto the code if there are commands mapped to the tv on & off keys. What is the brand of tv's?


Thanks guys. One is a "Prima". It's a 15" flat panel. The other is an older Panasonic, bought around 1999-2000. I'll give it a shot later tonight.


----------



## cdavis (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok, I would like to be able to Mute and adjust the volume of my Bose Cinemate without having to slide the thing up top to AV1. Is it possible to have the power and input buttons control my tv, but have the mute and volume control my speakers all in the main slider position?


----------

